# احدث موبيلات نوكيا



## نفرتاري (28 يونيو 2009)

*احدث موبيلات نوكيا*





*اخر نوع نزل من موبيلات نوكيا*





*بجد تحفة*




*انا اول ما لئيه هشترى فورا*



*بجد حلو اوى*



*وياريت انتو كمان تشتروا*






*عايزين تشوفوا*












*متاكدين*












*استنوا جى اهه*






















*مستعجلين على اية*































*يا سيدى حاضر اصبر*































*الصبر طيب*






























*خلاص قربنا نوصل*































*وصلنا الحمد لله*



































*اهه*



*




*




*شفتوا حلو ازاى*
*ادعولى بئة*








*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها*



*بس بجد شكله حلو صح*
*يارب يعجبكم*

​


----------



## مريم12 (28 يونيو 2009)

*بقى كده يا نفرتارى ده انا خلاص كنت ناوية اشتريه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميررررررررسى و تسلم ايدك يا قمر*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## نفرتاري (28 يونيو 2009)

*بس اية رايك تحفة صح
كملى النية واشترية 
هيبقى حلو عليكى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا عسول 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Boutros Popos (28 يونيو 2009)

ايه الى يارب يعجبكم الشبشب ولا الصابوه 
هههههههههههه​


----------



## tena_tntn (28 يونيو 2009)

ايه ده حتى شبشب شكله وحش 
هههههههه
شكرا علي المقلب


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههه

حلوة منك يا نفرتاري


----------



## abokaf2020 (28 يونيو 2009)

علي كده الموبيل ده بالمقاس


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

ماركه نوكيا 

ههههههههههههههههههه 

جميله 

ميرررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (29 يونيو 2009)

موبيل مقاس 45 ماركة باتا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (29 يونيو 2009)

boutros popos قال:


> ايه الى يارب يعجبكم الشبشب ولا الصابوه
> هههههههههههه​





*الى يعجبك
احنا تحت امر الزبون
ههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا بطرس*


----------



## نفرتاري (29 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> ايه ده حتى شبشب شكله وحش
> هههههههه
> شكرا علي المقلب




*اغيرهولك لو عايزة
بس هى دى الموضة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا عسول*


----------



## نفرتاري (29 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> حلوة منك يا نفرتاري





*ميرسى يا كليمو
لو عايز حاجة تانية 
فى عندى كتير
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (29 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> علي كده الموبيل ده بالمقاس





*اه طبعا
مقاسك كام؟
انا عندى كل المقاسات جوة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى ليك*


----------



## نفرتاري (29 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ماركه نوكيا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...





*احلى ماركة فى السوق
جبتهلكوا
خد بالك بضعتنا من النوع النضيف الحلو
انا بجيب احلى حاجة
ومستوردة خد بالك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا كوكو*


----------



## نفرتاري (29 يونيو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> موبيل مقاس 45 ماركة باتا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*على فكرة فى اصغر لو عايزة
بقلك عندى كل المقاسات
بصى من الاخر تعالى واتفرجى وشوفى
وان متلعطيش شرياه
تبقى قولى نفرتارى غلطانة
احنا بضاعتنا احلى بضاعة لمواغزة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا قمورة*


----------



## dodo jojo (11 يوليو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *احدث موبيلات نوكيا*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



موبايل انما ايه اخر موضه ده شبه n 80 دلوقتى هههههههههه ربنا يباركك وتجبلنا الفرده التانيه 
ههههه


----------



## farou2 (11 يوليو 2009)

انا كنت عارف انه مقلب بس توقعت جهاز قديم او متلوف 
بس مشايه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ماشي يا اخت نفرتيتي 
البادي اظلم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مزحه (البادي اظلم مع ان بودي )
الرب يباركك​


----------



## twety (11 يوليو 2009)

*انا هبلغ عنك فى شركه نوكيا*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يوليو 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> موبايل انما ايه اخر موضه ده شبه n 80 دلوقتى هههههههههه ربنا يباركك وتجبلنا الفرده التانيه
> ههههه




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من عنية يا دودو انت تاْمر
لو عايز موديل تانى ماشى
مرسى يا دودو*


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يوليو 2009)

farou2 قال:


> انا كنت عارف انه مقلب بس توقعت جهاز قديم او متلوف
> بس مشايه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ماشي يا اخت نفرتيتي
> البادي اظلم
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا عم رضها
لو عايزة انا عندى كتير جوة 
يلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى ليك اوىىىىى*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههه

حلوة يا قمر 

تسلم ايديكى ​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يوليو 2009)

twety قال:


> *انا هبلغ عنك فى شركه نوكيا*
> *ههههههههههه*





*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حرام دول عايزين يعملوا شكل جديد
ويبسطو الشعب
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا عسووووووووووول*


----------

